# Kaufberatung Rose beef cake



## nitroinmyblood (21. Dezember 2011)

Heyho leute 
so ich will mir für 2012 n neues bike zulegen da ich den DH sport für mich entdeckt habe 
ich bin n tacken über 1,80 groß und ca 90 kilo schwer 
welches bike mir eig schon gut gefällt ist halt das beef cake dh 2 
da ich auch maximal 2000 euronen zur verfügung habe 
ich möchte wirklich fr/dh fahren kein berg auf 
ich wohne in erreichbarer nähe von bocholt und möchte eig wenns geht auf  lieferservice verzichten da ich mich (noch) nicht mit bikes im  technischen sinne auskenne 
ich würde meistens auf hometrails fahren , aber ab und zu will ich auch in bikeparks fahren
gibt es da noch alternativen und hat schon jemand erfahrung mit dem bike gemacht? 
danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## -MIK- (22. Dezember 2011)

Was genau ist denn Dein Anliegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nitroinmyblood (22. Dezember 2011)

also meine anliegen sind das ihc mit meinem bikes meine hometrails fahren kann die auchma ne grobe landung vertragen
ausserdem will ich auch in parks fahren aber halt nur dh/fr 
ich bin nochn ziemlicher neuling im dh fahren also halt n gutes günstiges anfängerbike was recht pflegeleicht ist 
ich brauch keine dh rennmaschine hab sowieso erstma nich vor bei wettkämpfen teilzunehmen 
und es muss natürlich im finanziellen ramen liegen


----------



## -MIK- (22. Dezember 2011)

Und es muss unbedingt 200mm haben? Versuch doch erst einmal das Beef Cake FR 2. Das Ding dürfte am Anfang genug verzeihen, hat aber Potential für den Bikepark. Der enorme Vorteil, Du kannst dank 2-fach vorne noch auf Deinen Hometrails ein wenig zaubern.


----------



## nitroinmyblood (22. Dezember 2011)

jo das ist zwar ne alternative aber die sache is ob mich mich dann nich nach , was weiß ich 2 jahren nache nem downhiller sehne und da die beiden sich preislich ja fast nichts tun tendiere ich , wenns denn das rose wird, zu dem dhler 
mit 2-fach vorne meinst du die 2 einstellungsmöglichkeiten für die gabel, oder?


----------



## -MIK- (22. Dezember 2011)

Versteh ich nicht, mit dem Beef Cake wirst Du auch in zwei Jahren noch DH fahren können, hast halt nur viel mehr Optionen für die Zeit die Du nicht im Park verbringst (was erfahrungsgemäß 90% auf dem Bike sein dürfte).

Mit 2-fach vorne meine ich den Umwerfer.

Wenn Du in 2 Jahren nen DHler willst, dann vertickste das FR und holst Dir dann nen richtigen DHler, sprich das Beef Cake DH.


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Dezember 2011)

nitroinmyblood schrieb:


> jo das ist zwar ne alternative aber die sache is ob mich mich dann nich nach , was weiß ich 2 jahren nache nem downhiller sehne und da die beiden sich preislich ja fast nichts tun tendiere ich , wenns denn das rose wird, zu dem dhler
> mit 2-fach vorne meinst du die 2 einstellungsmöglichkeiten für die gabel, oder?


 
Nur mal ne frage vorab, was bist du bis jetzt gefahren( hardtail oder fully und wieviel federweg) und was verstehst du unter DH ?

Je besser und genauer du das beschreibst umso besser kann man dich beraten.

Eins kann man dir aber jetzt schon sagen, mit einer einfachkurbel auf dem trail wird das nix ...


----------



## nitroinmyblood (22. Dezember 2011)

kriegt man nach 2 jahren intensives fahren noch viel geld für den freerider


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Dezember 2011)

*sind schon ferien ???*


----------



## -MIK- (22. Dezember 2011)

Na was heißt so viel Geld, Du wirst es verkauft bekommen, zum dann üblichen Preis.


----------



## nitroinmyblood (22. Dezember 2011)

http://www.yt-industries.com/de/bikes-2012/tues/ was haltet ihr hier von ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (22. Dezember 2011)

Tolles Fahrrad.


----------



## piilu (22. Dezember 2011)

Erfahrungsgemäss hören die meisten nach 2 Ausfahrten wider damit auf weil sie merken, dass das Rad doch nicht die ganze Arbeit leistet und man doch nen paar skills brauch um DH zu fahren


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Dezember 2011)

piilu schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäss hören die meisten nach 2 Ausfahrten wider damit auf weil sie merken, dass das Rad doch nicht die ganze Arbeit leistet und man doch nen paar skills brauch um DH zu fahren


----------



## psycho82 (23. Dezember 2011)

Wuerde auch zum Beef Cake FR raten, wenn das Rad auch auf den Homespots Spass bereiten soll.
Habe auch im Freundkreis den ein oder anderen, der der Auffassung war, mit einem Doppelbrueckenbomber sei alles moeglich. Nach weniger als einer Saison wurden die DH-Bikes gegen 180mm Freerider mit Single-Crown-Gabel getauscht, da ihnen der Spass an den Homespots vergangen war, diese aber nunmal naeher sind als die Parks. Die 180mm Raeder bereiten ihnen in der Heimat, wie auch im Park enorme Freude.

Ein reines DH-Bike macht m.M. sinn, wenn man in unmittelbarer naehe eines Parks wohnt und/oder DH-Rennen faehrt. Wenn man sich trotzdem den Luxus DH-Bike leisten will, fuer gelegentliche Parkbesuche, dann sollte man noch ein Zweitbike  AM/Enduro/FR mit tourentauglicher Geo zuhause haben oder sich noch zusaetzlich anschaffen, damit man auch auf den Hometrails Spass haben kann.

Im Prinzip musst du aber wissen, was du willst!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## testbike (26. Dezember 2011)

hi jungs
ich klinke mich einfach mal mit hier rein 
da ich auch das problem habe....ich fahre im mom ein voltage und möchte doch gerne mehr fw haben und einen sauber arbeiten hinterbau und da ich eher auf dh stehen 
is jetzt die frage meins umbauen oder doch ein anderes


----------



## -MIK- (27. Dezember 2011)

Hau mal Bilder rein, eine Teileliste, dann kann man dazu was sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluebear (1. Januar 2012)

Hi 
ich fahre das Rose Beef cake Fr2 von 2011 bin super zufrieden damit. Und auf Hometrails oder Park ich hab überall gleich viel Spaß und die 2cm weniger Federweg muss ich für mich sagen merkt man nicht wirklich 

mfg Marvin 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1035833


----------



## MtB-Manu (29. Januar 2012)

@ Bluebear:
Bin am überlegen ob ich mir das BC Fr 4 soll.
Mir ist wichtig, dass ich mit dem Bike einigermaßen den Berg hoch fahren kann und es auch für Parks geeignet ist.
Meinst du das wäre eine gute Investition oder kennst du noch irgendwelche andere Bikes in dieser Richtung mit relativ guten ''Bergauf''-Eigenschaften?


----------



## -MIK- (29. Januar 2012)

Was wollte denn im Park alles anstellen?


----------



## TheOnos (29. Januar 2012)

@ MIK: Anderst Formuliert:

Was hält das Jimbo im Park denn aus?


----------



## -MIK- (30. Januar 2012)

Och, ich hab damit schon Leute den Adidas und Road Gap in Willingen springen sehen. Sehen wohl gemerkt. Die Frage ist halt, wie oft Du im Verhältnis im Park und auf Tour bist. Wenn Du jetzt 5 x im Park bist, dafür aber jedes WE an zwei Tagen Touren fährst, würde ich ein Jimbo empfehlen. Wenn das Verhältnis umgekehrt ist, ein Beef Cake SL.


----------



## MtB-Manu (30. Januar 2012)

also richtige touren sollen damit nicht gefahren werden und im park sollten schon ein paar drops drin sein, bei dem jimbo mit 160mm bin ich da immer ein bisschen misstrauisch ... das bike sollte halt nicht zu teuer sein maxâ¦ 2500â¬


----------



## psycho82 (30. Januar 2012)

@ MtB-Manu

Du hast von deinem Wohnort ja doch einige Kilometer bis zum nÃ¤chsten Park. Da du schreibst, dass du "nicht so richtige Touren fahren" willst, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass dein Bike "noch" pedalierbar sein soll, sprich, dass du zu deinen Homespots hochkurbeln willst.

Ich denke, wenn dies dein Anforderungsprofil sein sollte, dann kannst du zum BC bzw. Light-Freerider greifen.

Willst du Endurotouren fahren willst und ab und wann mal in den Park, dann bist du mit den 160mm Onkel besser bedient. 

Auch wenn wir hier im Rose-Forum sind, du aber oben nach Alternativen bis ca. 2500â¬  zum BC gefragt hast, hier ein paar VorschlÃ¤ge, welche sich ggf. mehr oder weniger fÃ¼r deinen bisher zu "undefinierten" Einsatzzweck eignen:

Mit Coil-Fahrwerk:

Norco Truax - natÃ¼rlich kein Versenderpreisvorteil!:
http://www.jehlebikes.de/norco-bikes-truax-1-one-2011-2012-freeride.html

Canyon Torque FRX Rockzone:
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2578

Mit Air-Fahrwerk:

Canyon Trailflow - die Gabel lÃ¤sst sich ohne Probleme auf 180mm bringen:
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2574

YT Noton:
http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/i...o=154&xb9b67=mampcdnlhlas0n3bjklfcpkj61gcfa56


Ob diese Alternativen fÃ¼r dich was sind, musst du selbst entscheiden - fÃ¼r mich persÃ¶nlich wÃ¼rden nicht alle o.g. in Frage kommen.


Wenn du eher auf der Suche nach der eierlegenden Wollmilch(wild)sau bist, dann kann ich dir die Alutech Fanes nur an Herz legen, dies gibt es in 2012 bereits ab 2300â¬ (in der Ausstattung allerdings sehr Endurolastig) - http://www.wildsau.com/

Hier mal ein unabhÃ¤ngiger Fahrbericht: http://www.frosthelm.de/testberichte/alutech_fanes/
Auf der Alutech Seite findest du auch einen Testbericht aus der Freeride.
Bau mit zur Zeit auch meine Custom-Fanes in Wunschlackierung und mit Coil-Fahrwerk auf.

So jetzt aber genug geschrieben, werde dir Ã¼ber dein genaues Einsatzgebiet klar z.B. 30% Bikepark und 70% Hometrails oder 70% Bikepark oder....... , dann kann man auch besser eingrenzen, wieviel Federweg du wirklich brauchen solltest......

Und nochwas, wenn du Dich fÃ¼r einen Versender entscheiden solltest, dann machst du mit Rose  mit Sicherheit nichts falsch.

Gruss

Benny


----------



## MtB-Manu (30. Januar 2012)

danke für diese detailierte antwort werde mir die bikes auf jeden fall mal anschauen


----------



## wastl86 (1. März 2012)

hat das 12er beef cake FR nen tapered steuerrohr? oder 1.5


----------



## hib (1. März 2012)

tapered! oder sogar 1 1/8 durchgehend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

